# Young mouse needs new home somerset



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

If I can find a good home for her I think I am going to rehome my beautiful inca.

She's fine with my other mice in a smaller cage but every time I give them the regular cage she ends up picking on them. I don't feel it's fair to confine my other girls to a smaller living area now they are used to the big tank and I don't really want to keep inca as a single mouse as she does get on with others in the right environment.

She's only around 4-5 months old and absolutely stunning. She's quite sketchy though and not keen on people - she will accept treats from your hand and isn't too bad once you've picked her up but will run away from you and hide when you put your hands in the cage.
Despite this she is a really lovely and entertaining mouse - she's the most acrobatic I've ever seen!

she's fine with other mice in a single level cage up to about 3ftx1.5ft, so fairly large.


























Please let me know if you think you could offer this girl a good home, I'm willing to travel a bit if it means getting her the right home.


----------

